# dock light fly with skinny_water



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

we got an early start so we headed out to the pass with a few crabs in the bilge to kill time until the sun set only to be side tracked by the call of duty. what duty is that you ask? well sand bar rescue of course! we are an elite force specializing only in the rescue of hot chicks on jet skis. lol and she was not alone. one hundred yards down the bar was a bay boat up on it. but since they did not meat the rescue criteria they were left to suffer the consequences of there own stupidity. rich then tells me that he hoped that his kind act would some how cancel out the fact that he smuggled a bag of bananas on board. well it must have worked because we did pretty good. 7 snooklets and a few trout. supreme bend backs and schminows got most of the action but after watching some shrimp getting tossed around under the dock rich stuck one on a prototype shrimp pattern. all in all it was a nice night. big thanks to rich, aka skinny_water for showing me a thing or two. or five! lol


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

....


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

....


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

.....


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

....


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

.....


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

For a minute there I thought you didn't post a picture of the hot chic, but then I scrolled down. ;D Looks like you were appropriately rewarded.


----------

